# GW Contract in Kuwait



## Goose911

Just saw new post for Paramedics in Kuwait through George Washington Univeristy. Any information? Salary, Job Duties, Living conditions, etc...

Any input is welcome. 

Regards


----------



## KillTank

I am currently on the current contract in Kuwait with a company called CHS. I am thankful that the reign of CHS is ending. They have lied to us and fed us a bunch of bull:censored::censored::censored::censored:. I am hoping that ITT treats us a bit better. So far I can tell you the work is cake and the easiest job you will ever have. If you are looking for experience than this isnt for you. We do get some good calls but it is rare. I been here 3 months and only ran 2 calls. At least the 2 calls where worth running and not ABD pain or head ache or another nursing home. You live off post. The schedule is 48 on 48 off. Everything is paid for except your meals. There is 2 hrs of mandatory PT. The equipment is decent but not the best. The AC works great in the vanbulances. If you dont mind being far away from home living in the middle of kuwait with a buncha ignorant american hating people then this might be the place for you. Its an easy gig but just the bull:censored::censored::censored::censored: of Kuwait is getting to me. Alcohol, porn, ham is illegal and if you are caught eating, drinking, or smoking during a muslim holiday you can be thrown in jail. Its not very safe and the building we live in is a :censored::censored::censored::censored: hole. my water is brown and my apartment floods at least twice a month. Just make sure you research this contract a little more before you come out here. Im stuck here till im finished. PC me if you have any questions.


----------



## Flight-LP

Wow, great attitude buddy. Way to make America proud of your representation to the country it liberated 19 years ago!


----------



## KillTank

Flight-LP said:


> Wow, great attitude buddy. Way to make America proud of your representation to the country it liberated 19 years ago!



If you where here, You would feel the same. Trust me everyone that is here hates this place. I now have a true appreciation for our freedoms back at home. Kuwait could not care what we did for them. The older generation is somewhat nice but the newer generation treats us like crap. I'm not asking for respect but just the simple fact we are allies. I have had kids in malls whisper to me "American die" over and over. We have had females attacked or run off the road. My ambulance was ran off the freeway by a kuwaity police officer at one point. I just wish someone would of told me how this company was before I came out. CHS is a joke. Btw how is El Paso? I Was working EMS there before I deployed out here. Anywho, I could care less how this country feels about Americans. I'm here to help our troops, not bend over for these ignorant fools.


----------



## akflightmedic

Have to agree with Kill....

I spent 46 days in Kuwait this year and have vowed NEVER to return....EVER!

You want to see modern day slavery, go there. You want to be treated like a dog, go there. You want to feel like a big **** pile every single day, go there.

Our eyes are on the oil, that's it. I like to consider myself adventurous, liberal and culturally sensitive....but my time there was pure hell.


----------



## KillTank

akflightmedic said:


> Have to agree with Kill....
> 
> I spent 46 days in Kuwait this year and have vowed NEVER to return....EVER!
> 
> You want to see modern day slavery, go there. You want to be treated like a dog, go there. You want to feel like a big **** pile every single day, go there.
> 
> Our eyes are on the oil, that's it. I like to consider myself adventurous, liberal and culturally sensitive....but my time there was pure hell.



People can talk all they want from the comfort of home but until you are out here and experience it first hand you will never know how it is to be unwelcomed and treated like dirt by a country who would of been turned into a oil field for sadam if it was not for the Americans help. I dont want anything in the country except to be treated as an ally. The contract with CHS is pathetic but who knows, ITT seems like a good company. Its one hell of an adventure but I will never Return. I rather go to Iraq or Afganistan than return to this place.


----------



## Goose911

So is George Washington taking over the CHS contract or ITT? Any inside to what GW is doing there and I take it you are supporting a US Military base? 

Do they do married contracts? 

Thank you for the information thus far. Last thing we want is for someone to get over there and be disapointed like what happened in KSA. 

Take care.


----------



## KillTank

Goose911 said:


> So is George Washington taking over the CHS contract or ITT? Any inside to what GW is doing there and I take it you are supporting a US Military base?
> 
> Do they do married contracts?
> 
> Thank you for the information thus far. Last thing we want is for someone to get over there and be disapointed like what happened in KSA.
> 
> Take care.



George washington is only contracted to hire for ITT. We are the EMS for the entire country of kuwait for US Military and Civilian Contractors. Anywhere they go, we go. We are stationed at camps all over kuwait. We life off base. Right now the schedule is 48 on 48 off. Some of the things may change though due us still working under CHS and not under ITT. Our D day is feb 14th when ITT is kicking CHS out and taking over but that could happen any minute as soon as ITT feels they have hired enough people to cover the ground. I am Unsure of married contracts. I am sure ITT will be a hell alot better than CHS. CHS fooled and lies to a lot of people so its hard to say ITT won't do the same but yet again ITT has several contracts out here and I have heard any bad about it. Its a good experience and it will open your eyes to the world. I will go home debt free, some cash in my pocket, and a new look upon life and the way we live.


----------



## TransportJockey

Reading this makes me glad I turned CHS down when they offered me a spot in Kuwait... I might be making less a year in Pecos, but I don't hate it


----------



## Flight-LP

I guess individual mileage varies, I never experienced half of the alleged atrocities mentioned in my multiple trips to Kuwait. Now I will agree with you about some of the CHS concerns, my limited dealings with them were brief after I quickly realized their organization was not going to be in line with my professional business ethics per se. Personally, I find ITT suffering from some similar issues, but each and every contract is personally objective and the quality of life is heavily influenced by personal choice and decisions of adaptation.

My issue lies with the confusion as to why someone who is so unhappy chooses to remain in that unhappy state. I just don't believe it is appropriate to trash another culture or domain when you have been afforded an international diverse assignment and allowed in as a guest of that country representing our great nation. If you're looking for the booze and some good porn, then you should have never considered going there in the first place. Not being satisfied is one thing, but to stay and bad mouth a country without adapting or making the decision to leave is just unprofessional. Sorry, not a personal attack, but a point of frustration I have with many American expats that I have encountered over the last decade of flying.


----------



## KillTank

Flight-LP said:


> I guess individual mileage varies, I never experienced half of the alleged atrocities mentioned in my multiple trips to Kuwait. Now I will agree with you about some of the CHS concerns, my limited dealings with them were brief after I quickly realized their organization was not going to be in line with my professional business ethics per se. Personally, I find ITT suffering from some similar issues, but each and every contract is personally objective and the quality of life is heavily influenced by personal choice and decisions of adaptation.
> 
> My issue lies with the confusion as to why someone who is so unhappy chooses to remain in that unhappy state. I just don't believe it is appropriate to trash another culture or domain when you have been afforded an international diverse assignment and allowed in as a guest of that country representing our great nation. If you're looking for the booze and some good porn, then you should have never considered going there in the first place. Not being satisfied is one thing, but to stay and bad mouth a country without adapting or making the decision to leave is just unprofessional. Sorry, not a personal attack, but a point of frustration I have with many American expats that I have encountered over the last decade of flying.



I never stated I needed it, it was just an example. I rather go home but I have put a lot of time and effort into deploying our here. I shall wait untill my year is up so I may enjoy my tax free money when I come home. My question to you is have you ever LIVED in the middle east? Have you ever LIVED a third world country as an American? Have you ever LIVED in a place where you are hated because of the country you where born in. You sir have no right to tell me how I should act or feel. As a "guest" in this country I have been treated like dirt so I guess by your philosophy I should smile and take it in? This is not a bed of roses and I know what I got myself into. I am very aware of what culture I was coming into. I am just warning others before they go thinking its a cake walk. This country only cares about its own people and everyone else is second to them. I hardly come to this forum because I am sick of everyone's attempt at over riding someone's opinion. I call it "paragod syndrome" of how ones thoughts are set in stone and no one else is allowed to think or feel differently. Well maybe your experience was pleasant but from what I have seen, which I will never discuss over the Internet, has been horrid. Now, as for ITT and CHS... CHS lied to me several times and I do plan on getting an attorney when I am back home. I work with ITT out here and the employees have not voiced many complaints about the company. I may resign or come home. I have yet to decide. When I do come home to EL Paso maybe we can go out for lunch and I can tell you my experience here and what I have seen that may change your opinion. Anywho, Anyone please feel free to Private message me for more info.


----------



## Flight-LP

KillTank said:


> I never stated I needed it, it was just an example. I rather go home but I have put a lot of time and effort into deploying our here. I shall wait untill my year is up so I may enjoy my tax free money when I come home. My question to you is have you ever LIVED in the middle east? Have you ever LIVED a third world country as an American? Have you ever LIVED in a place where you are hated because of the country you where born in. You sir have no right to tell me how I should act or feel. As a "guest" in this country I have been treated like dirt so I guess by your philosophy I should smile and take it in? This is not a bed of roses and I know what I got myself into. I am very aware of what culture I was coming into. I am just warning others before they go thinking its a cake walk. This country only cares about its own people and everyone else is second to them. I hardly come to this forum because I am sick of everyone's attempt at over riding someone's opinion. I call it "paragod syndrome" of how ones thoughts are set in stone and no one else is allowed to think or feel differently. Well maybe your experience was pleasant but from what I have seen, which I will never discuss over the Internet, has been horrid. Now, as for ITT and CHS... CHS lied to me several times and I do plan on getting an attorney when I am back home. I work with ITT out here and the employees have not voiced many complaints about the company. I may resign or come home. I have yet to decide. When I do come home to EL Paso maybe we can go out for lunch and I can tell you my experience here and what I have seen that may change your opinion. Anywho, Anyone please feel free to Private message me for more info.



Well then, the first round is on me when you safely return. I look forward to meeting you and hearing about your experiences. Shoot me a PM when you get back.

To answer your question, yes.

Iraq 2008-2009
U.A.E. / Kuwait 2000-2001
Croatia / Bosnia 1994-1995
Uganda 1994

Again, individual mileage will vary and we can agree to disagree on our opposing views. I hope your upcoming months until ITT's takeover are pleasant and safe.


----------



## akflightmedic

I see your point Flight and normally agree, but if I am not mistaken your viewpoint is that of being in place in an official military capacity.

You know my background and in spite of my worldly travels, KWT is a cess pool of crap upon which I will never return. When you live as a civilian would and interact daily in that same capacity with no official status, then the perspective and experience itself is entirely different.


----------



## KillTank

Flight-LP said:


> Well then, the first round is on me when you safely return. I look forward to meeting you and hearing about your experiences. Shoot me a PM when you get back.
> 
> To answer your question, yes.
> 
> Iraq 2008-2009
> U.A.E. / Kuwait 2000-2001
> Croatia / Bosnia 1994-1995
> Uganda 1994
> 
> Again, individual mileage will vary and we can agree to disagree on our opposing views. I hope your upcoming months until ITT's takeover are pleasant and safe.



Thank you. Take care and be safe. I know El Paso is not the safest place right now.


----------



## jhopper

How much can a basic earn working in Kuwait? I may be interested...


----------



## akflightmedic

jhopper said:


> How much can a basic earn working in Kuwait? I may be interested...



Take your local salary and double it...anything more than that is gravy right?


----------



## KillTank

jhopper said:


> How much can a basic earn working in Kuwait? I may be interested...



Right now I am making 70G a year after bonus and uplifts. I am not too sure what this new company is offering.


----------



## medic5045

*I did 6 months in Kuwait*

I was in Kuwait for 6 months with CHS and yes the company really did us wrong. My plan was 1 year to get my tax free money and come home with a nice chunk of change in my pocket, but the contract was changed half way where you had to be a national registered paramedic and I am only state certified so I had to return to the states. As for living in Kuwait it is what you make of it. The Kuwaiti people are arrogant people or proud which ever way ya want to look at it. I did make some pretty good friends with a couple of older Kuwaitis and yes the younger generation does not understand just what we did for them. the most dangerous thing I found about living there is driving on the highway it seems like everyone wants to be in front of the other, Well you know when you are going down the highway and that one crazy person is driving 100 mph running people off the road changing  all 3 lanes in one quick move that is how everyone drives over there it is the most dangerous roads in the world. I saw some really unreal wrecks and all you can do is just keep going and hope the Kuwaiti medics get to them soon which in Kuwaitis eyes is Inshalla  I know that is not how it is spelled but it means in Arabic (Gods will) they do not get in any hurry they do run lights but stop at red lights and it is gods will if you live or die. It is a whole different world nothing like you are used to here in the States. They Have all the McDonalds, Starbucks, Popeyes Chicken, Ruby Tuesday's They Love the American fast food. And the Malls are all high end shopping and there are Bazaars markets and a place down town call the old sook which is a lot of little shop along the back roads which is pretty neat. with all this said I would go back again it is not as bad as some people make it out to be. It is all in how you make it. It is another country with a whole different culture. I seen Medics come over stay 2 weeks to a month and could not adjust to the different way of life and leave. So if you do go over there go with an open mind. It is worth the experience to see other ways of life and appreciate just what we have here at Home. Merry Christmas to all my Fellow EMS People.


----------



## KillTank

medic5045 said:


> I was in Kuwait for 6 months with CHS and yes the company really did us wrong. My plan was 1 year to get my tax free money and come home with a nice chunk of change in my pocket, but the contract was changed half way where you had to be a national registered paramedic and I am only state certified so I had to return to the states. As for living in Kuwait it is what you make of it. The Kuwaiti people are arrogant people or proud which ever way ya want to look at it. I did make some pretty good friends with a couple of older Kuwaitis and yes the younger generation does not understand just what we did for them. the most dangerous thing I found about living there is driving on the highway it seems like everyone wants to be in front of the other, Well you know when you are going down the highway and that one crazy person is driving 100 mph running people off the road changing  all 3 lanes in one quick move that is how everyone drives over there it is the most dangerous roads in the world. I saw some really unreal wrecks and all you can do is just keep going and hope the Kuwaiti medics get to them soon which in Kuwaitis eyes is Inshalla  I know that is not how it is spelled but it means in Arabic (Gods will) they do not get in any hurry they do run lights but stop at red lights and it is gods will if you live or die. It is a whole different world nothing like you are used to here in the States. They Have all the McDonalds, Starbucks, Popeyes Chicken, Ruby Tuesday's They Love the American fast food. And the Malls are all high end shopping and there are Bazaars markets and a place down town call the old sook which is a lot of little shop along the back roads which is pretty neat. with all this said I would go back again it is not as bad as some people make it out to be. It is all in how you make it. It is another country with a whole different culture. I seen Medics come over stay 2 weeks to a month and could not adjust to the different way of life and leave. So if you do go over there go with an open mind. It is worth the experience to see other ways of life and appreciate just what we have here at Home. Merry Christmas to all my Fellow EMS People.



I never thought I could love America this much! lol. I have 1 more month here till the contract is over. Time to ride this boat down. ^_^ Mery X mas!


----------



## AnthonyM83

Flight-LP said:


> Wow, great attitude buddy. Way to make America proud of your representation to the country it liberated 19 years ago!



It is quite common to give personal opinion on other regions if you're travelling or working there. An honest answer like this is probably what the original poster (and future people who read the thread) really needed. Not a sugar coat. He gave a very real answer.


----------



## DNR 1

*From Blue Tower with Love!*

Regardless of whatever name they go by (CSA, CHS, ITT or G.W) it still is a substandard contract making substandard pay for the region that you are working in. I did twice the amount of work the firefighters did, and make half the pay. Next time I’ll go back as a firefighter, sit in my recliner all day, watch AFN and :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: about EMS ad nauseum but I digress. 
Before you sign an F.S.A. (Foreign Service agreement) with any company you had better do your research, when I started CHS was new to the contracting world and you couldn’t find anything on the internet, however due to unethical behavior word spread quickly and all the whacker sites had postings about the lies, working conditions, more lies and warnings to do your homework blah, blah, blah. Surprisingly people didn’t take the initiative and they found themselves living at Blue Tower with no food, no water and no toilet paper wondering why they are taking orders from unqualified managers and incompetent “Tech Monitors.” Long live Boomer!


----------



## KillTank

DNR 1 said:


> Regardless of whatever name they go by (CSA, CHS, ITT or G.W) it still is a substandard contract making substandard pay for the region that you are working in. I did twice the amount of work the firefighters did, and make half the pay. Next time I’ll go back as a firefighter, sit in my recliner all day, watch AFN and :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: about EMS ad nauseum but I digress.
> Before you sign an F.S.A. (Foreign Service agreement) with any company you had better do your research, when I started CHS was new to the contracting world and you couldn’t find anything on the internet, however due to unethical behavior word spread quickly and all the whacker sites had postings about the lies, working conditions, more lies and warnings to do your homework blah, blah, blah. Surprisingly people didn’t take the initiative and they found themselves living at Blue Tower with no food, no water and no toilet paper wondering why they are taking orders from unqualified managers and incompetent “Tech Monitors.” Long live Boomer!



My apartment had Flooded too many times for me to count. I hate Blue! haha. YES! LONG LIVE BOOMER!!! hahaha Good :censored::censored::censored::censored:.


----------



## Goose911

Any more updates on this? I still see ads on JEMS.com. Just wondering if anyone has gotten an offer or on the ground.


----------



## armedic

recently contacted by a recruiter for this job. doesn't sound as lucrative as it should be. any other input as far as compensation, benefits (not health insurance and 401k obviously) any good input?


----------



## MedicSchwanee

I just applied with GW, is 70 grand all you make in a year contract????? I thought all the stuff over in the sandbox was like 100 grand a year and up??????? Guess I could have been told wrong, any informative factual stuff would be mighty appreciated.


----------



## BornleaderEMT

*Gw*

I received a call from GW yesterday faxed over my Certs. Today they already forward me another application. I have to do a background check. They said I should be getting me job offer in a couple days. The things that were complaints on here wouldn't be a problem. I served in Iraq in 2003 with no showers, MRE's and bottled water. Hopefully they have the bottled water. I took plenty of showers in brown water. I'll see in a couple days what they are offering.


----------



## akflightmedic

MedicSchwanee said:


> I just applied with GW, is 70 grand all you make in a year contract????? I thought all the stuff over in the sandbox was like 100 grand a year and up??????? Guess I could have been told wrong, any informative factual stuff would be mighty appreciated.



There is a sand box and there is a war zone.

Kuwait is a sand box...with everything you could want at your fingertips. Why would they pay you hardship or danger pay for essentially working in another city? There is no war, there are no people trying to kill you other than the bad drivers.

Drag you butt to Afghan or Iraq and then you get the higher pay.


----------



## MedicSchwanee

LOL thanks man. I just figured it would pay a little more since it is overseas. Didn't mean to offend anyone.


----------



## akflightmedic

MedicSchwanee said:


> I just applied with GW, is 70 grand all you make in a year contract????? I thought all the stuff over in the sandbox was like 100 grand a year and up??????? Guess I could have been told wrong, any informative factual stuff would be mighty appreciated.





MedicSchwanee said:


> LOL thanks man. I just figured it would pay a little more since it is overseas. Didn't mean to offend anyone.



They dont have to pay more cause people keep taking the job.

Even with what they pay it still is not that bad of a gig if you are single...cause then you just stay out of USA 330 days and get the tax exemption.

If you have a family and are considering this job, the time away from them (in my opinion) is not worth it as you can make same amounts with some overtime in the USA and still sleep in your own bed and see your kids on occasion.


----------



## musashi

Any more updated info? I too have heard back from GWU.  I am a Nationaly Registered Paramedic looking at overseas contract work.  I was told $35 per hour and OT is 1.25 not 1.5.  Are the apartments that GWU is placing its staff really that bad?  Also, is OT offered alot, or not at all?  I am also looking at jobs on Afghanistan as well, but GWU is my first offer yet.


----------



## flightmed256

I'm just waiting for ITT to get my security clearance and my contract in the mail. I'll let everyone know how ITT/GWU is when I get over there.


----------



## EagleMedic

*Itt*

Please do Flightmed, old posts does not reflect changes and may be either worst or better. Be safe.


----------



## RealMedic

I know CHS got the State dept contract for Iraq as the DoD is booking end of year. The previous dealings with CHS that some have posted here are interesting. CHS is making folks go thru the OPM site for vetting /security clearance etc... The only problem I had was they want you to do all this pre hire crap without offering a written tenative offer . I got to have some buy in plus it aint lookin good in Iraq. I'll stay a bit off and peek in on what shakes just now before comitting over there again. Anyway, the folks I dealt with at CHS recently were ok if not completely candid. Don't now about the GW crowd. KWT is a crap hole for sure. Good luck all!


----------



## flightmed256

EagleMedic said:


> Please do Flightmed, old posts does not reflect changes and may be either worst or better. Be safe.



Thanks Eagle!!

I'll post some of my experiences to keep everyone dated.


----------



## byoung

*Itt*

Has anyone completed GWU's process? If so, what does phase 3 consist of and how long does it take? How long before I am actually deployed now?


----------



## DesertDoc66

*Around Kuwait*

I read a lot of forums and rarely comment on them, but I feel compelled to comment here. I have been working in Kuwait for 8 years now and have also worked in Iraq, Afghanistan and Djibouti. I have also worked in South America in countries such as Costa Rica, Colombia and Brazil. Having said that your first rule as an Expat should be to always remember that you are NOT in the United States anymore, all bets are off and any preconceived notions of American life should be left behind. The government systems of different countries are so very much different, so better to set your expectations low and be impress and to have them high and get let down. 

Every portion of your contract should be examined is Food, Lodging, is travel included? Is there any end of contract bonus? What are the terms? If you’re terminated is the employer responsible for getting your back to your point of origin or are you on your own? Is your contract based of US law or the law of the host nation? In Kuwait OT is measured in three different ways 1.23, 1.5 and 2.0 ie. Regular working on your official day of rest and working on holidays. 

Expat life is what you make of it. I have used my time here as spring board to visit other countries of the world. So when expat life gets me down I often think of the great times I had in Asia, Europe and Africa, and then I start planning my next adventure. There is a lot information out there and there is also misinformation. Do your own homework and choose the job that is best for you.


----------

